# Sold: Please Delete



## jwestfishing (May 6, 2021)

Sold


----------



## jwestfishing (May 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## jwestfishing (May 6, 2021)

Price Reduced


----------



## jwestfishing (May 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## jwestfishing (May 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## jwestfishing (May 6, 2021)

Price reduced


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

What is the price presently or are they still available? Do 2 of them have response triggers and flatline barrels?
Thanks, 
Kenny


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a couple to get rid of also , if these are not available. Pm me . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

